# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Conferimento ditta individuale in srl di nuova costituzione

## eli85

Salve a tutti. Ho un dubbio. Mi trovo alla mia prima operazione "straordinaria" come da oggetto ed ho un piccolo problema. La ditta individuale per cui devo predisporre la perizia di stima ex art. 2343 c.c. ha una contabilità semplificata. Come mi muovo? L'avviamento deve rientrare nella perizia anche se il titolare della ditta diverrà socio della srl? si accettano suggerimenti  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti. Ho un dubbio. Mi trovo alla mia prima operazione "straordinaria" come da oggetto ed ho un piccolo problema. La ditta individuale per cui devo predisporre la perizia di stima ex art. 2343 c.c. ha una contabilità semplificata. Come mi muovo? L'avviamento deve rientrare nella perizia anche se il titolare della ditta diverrà socio della srl? si accettano suggerimenti

  Devio ricostruirne i debiti, crediti, ecc.
L'avviamento prescinde dal conferente.

----------


## eli85

> Devio ricostruirne i debiti, crediti, ecc.
> L'avviamento prescinde dal conferente.

  Come devo procedere materialmente? quanti anni d'imposta devo ricostruire?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Come devo procedere materialmente? quanti anni d'imposta devo ricostruire?

  Devi ottenere una situazione patrimoniale aggiornata, come se fosse una contabilità ordinaria. Per far questo, devi mandare al tuo cliente una richiesta di dati sui quali basarti, e che citerai nella tua perizia.

----------


## eli85

> Devi ottenere una situazione patrimoniale aggiornata, come se fosse una contabilità ordinaria. Per far questo, devi mandare al tuo cliente una richiesta di dati sui quali basarti, e che citerai nella tua perizia.

  Un collega con 45 anni più di me e con altrettanta esperienza (credo!) sostiene che nel mio caso, avendo una ditta individuale in semplificata e che oggetto del conferimento sono solo attrezzature e macchinari, posso basare la mia perizia su valori correnti/di mercato degli stessi tenendo conto di tutte le caratteristiche proprie dei cespiti. Voi cosa ne pensate?  :Frown:   :Confused:

----------


## Roberto72

L'importante è non annacquare il capitale sociale della conferitaria.
Quindi se porti attrezzature e cespiti a valori correnti, sicuramente non sbagli.
Tuttavia un conferimento di azienda deve tenere conto che oggetto del conferimento è un'azienda e non un insieme di beni slegati. E l'azienda è composta da una serie di elementi quali i cespiti, i crediti, i debiti, l'avviamento, ecc. che vanno individuati e valutati.
A meno che tu non intenda eseguire un semplice conferimento di beni ed allora l'azienda originaria rimane in vita sino alla sua chiusura.

----------


## Roberto72

...............

----------


## eli85

> L'importante è non annacquare il capitale sociale della conferitaria.
> Quindi se porti attrezzature e cespiti a valori correnti, sicuramente non sbagli.
> Tuttavia un conferimento di azienda deve tenere conto che oggetto del conferimento è un'azienda e non un insieme di beni slegati. E l'azienda è composta da una serie di elementi quali i cespiti, i crediti, i debiti, l'avviamento, ecc. che vanno individuati e valutati.
> A meno che tu non intenda eseguire un semplice conferimento di beni ed allora l'azienda originaria rimane in vita sino alla sua chiusura.

  Grazie Roberto, la srl nella quale vado a conferire è di nuova costituzione e nella compagine sociale ci sarà, tra gli altri, il titolare della ditta individuale che apporta beni. Mi consigli, quindi, di predisporre una perizia di stima per i soli beni? Essendo io consulente della ditta e della successiva srl non posso predisporla io giusto? ti rinrazio

----------


## Roberto72

Dipende quali sono gli scopi dell'operazione.
Se conferisci i beni solamente, l'azienda originaria rimane in vita con tutte le conseguenze del caso (contabilità, incombenze fiscali, ecc.) ma, nel contempo, la srl rimane slegata da questa.
Nel secondo caso ottieni di chiudere la prima e di far emergere plusvalori nella seconda.
Non vedo invece particolari incompatibilità nel fatto che tu stesso predisponga una perizia. Ovviamente devi avere le qualifiche necessarie per farlo... quindi se ad esempio la ditta individuale conferisce un macchinario particolare e tu non sei un perito industriale, dovresti quanto meno rivolgerti per la valutazione di questo ad un perito qualificato che rediga una valutazione da allegare.

----------


## eli85

Scopo dell'operazione è continuare l'attività in forma societaria. La Ditta individuale deve cessare e l'operazione più ovvia serebbe il conferimento ma avendo una contabilità semplificata (nessuno stato patrimoniale e possedendo solo attrezzature e macchinari (trattasi di frantoio oleario) mi risulta complicato fare una perizia completa  di cespiti, crediti, debiti, ecc. Se opto per il conferimento di beni e successivamente chiudo la ditta individuale? ti pare fattibile oppure è un'operazione poco trasparente?

----------


## Falcon

Ma se nella valutazione della ditta individuale che si intende conferire ci si accorge che molti beni sono completamente ammortizzati, quindi con valore contabile pari a zero, è possibile escluderli dal conferimento?
è necessario comunque fare queste osservazioni nella perizia e scrivere che non verranno prese in considerazione nel conferimento?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ma se nella valutazione della ditta individuale che si intende conferire ci si accorge che molti beni sono completamente ammortizzati, quindi con valore contabile pari a zero, è possibile escluderli dal conferimento?
> è necessario comunque fare queste osservazioni nella perizia e scrivere che non verranno prese in considerazione nel conferimento?

  La perizia riguarda l'azienda con gli elementi che vengono apportati, non certo quelli che vengono esclusi dal conferimento.

----------

